# Replacing non-grounded switches with grounded



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> If there is a ground present in the box and you replace a non grounded switch with a grounded switch do you ground the new switches?


It's like, _required_.




nitro71 said:


> Easy way is to just install them without tearing out all the makeup.:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> If there is a ground present in the box and you replace a non grounded switch with a grounded switch do you ground the new switches? Easy way is to just install them without tearing out all the makeup.:whistling2:


If you are using plastic covers don't waste your time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

How many people don't remove the paper/plastic shipping piece from the screws?


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Am i missing somthing here? if you have a ground terminial on the switch and a ground wire coming in the box... why wouldent you use it:001_huh:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hell yeah I ground it.



HARRY304E said:


> If you are using plastic covers don't waste your time.:thumbsup:


:blink:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Electrical Student said:


> Am i missing somthing here? if you have a ground terminial on the switch and a ground wire coming in the box... why wouldent you use it:001_huh:


Because your doing remodel and the old switches weren't grounded so now you have to tear out the makeup and add ground pigtails for the switches. I agree it's a good idea but how many people have been shocked from the older ungrounded ones?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> If you are using plastic covers don't waste your time.:thumbsup:


What has that got to do with it? The screws are metal and there is no exception for plastic plates. Read art. 404.9(B) (2008 NEC)


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's what I decided to do. Code asside. In the past I've gone both ways. I decided the ones in the kitchen and bath to bond and I'll let the others ride. I "know" you are supposed to bond them even on remodel but hey.. Nobody's died from them yet that I know of.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What has that got to do with it? The screws are metal and there is no exception for plastic plates. Read art. 404.9(B) (2008 NEC)


 
:laughing:

Your right Dennis they must have snuck that in when i was not looking..:whistling2:




*404.9 Provisions for General-Use Snap Switches.
(A) Faceplates.​*​​​​Faceplates provided for snap switches
mounted in boxes and other enclosures shall be installed so as
to completely cover the opening and, where the switch is flush
mounted, seat against the finished surface.​
*(B) Grounding.​*​​​​Snap switches, including dimmer and similar
control switches, shall be connected to an equipment
grounding conductor and shall provide a means to connect
metal faceplates to the equipment grounding conductor,
whether or not a metal faceplate is installed. Snap switches
shall be considered to be part of an effective ground-fault
current path if either of the following conditions is met:
(1) The switch is mounted with metal screws to a metal box
or metal cover that is connected to an equipment grounding
conductor or to a nonmetallic box with integral means
for connecting to an equipment grounding conductor.
(2) An equipment grounding conductor or equipment bonding
jumper is connected to an equipment grounding termination​
of the snap switch.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

So those of us who believe TW is the only way to go need not use a ground wire. 
But we must remove that little plastic/paper screw retaining ring.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to be clear I was only asking what most of you do. Not so much what's compliant. On new work of course I would bond all my switches.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> So those of us who believe TW is the only way to go need not use a ground wire.
> But we must remove that little plastic/paper screw retaining ring.



I allways do that anyway because i put the device in then drive in the screws after.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I allways do that anyway because i put the device in then drive in the screws after.


99% of every device I have pulled still has that paper a$$hole on it. 
I'm glad I'm not alone in removing them. 

Oh ya, trim screws vertical.


----------

